# Bad genetics?*********pics*********



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

What is up with these captive bred baby reds? My buddy bought 10 of them same time I got my tern. They have exploded in size, but are really wierd looking. They are completely silver, with hardly any spotting marks on them. I have to take a pics of these guys. They have a normal varried diet of shrimp, catfish, talapia, worms, etc. Eat like champs, grow like champs, but they look so differant than any juvie red I have ever seen. They are almost white.

What could do this?

View attachment 126353


View attachment 126354


View attachment 126374

View attachment 126375

View attachment 126376

View attachment 126377


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Weird... you should post some pics of those fish







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That does seem odd.









I'm looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah gotta see those pics


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

They will soon turn to normal.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I will snap some pics next time I go there.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes pics please.
But Leisure1, you really seem to give Tilapia many names, like Talapia, Talipia ...









The scientific (latin) genus name used to be Tilapia, nowadays it is Oreochromis.

Harry


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

orrr maybe they are not P's at all but rather pacus lol

kidding, we need to see pics


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> orrr maybe they are not P's at all but rather pacus lol
> 
> kidding, we need to see pics


Bought from a sponser, but nice try. LOL


> But Leisure1, you really seem to give Tilapia many names, like Talapia, Talipia ...


And you are right harry. I call it many things because I get in a hurry, and still type with 2 fingers. LOL

But 1 thing Harry, even you goof sometimes. My name is spelled Leasure, not leisure. LOL
See, we all do it. lol


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Leasure1 said:


> [
> 
> 
> > But Leisure1, you really seem to give Tilapia many names, like Talapia, Talipia ...
> ...


LOL.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mo Fo, I said these fish are not mine. They are at a buddies house. You want me to make a specieal trip all the way accross town just to get you a pic right now. I said that I would get pics on sunday.

GD canadians. LOL!!! J/K


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> You want me to make a specieal trip all the way accross town just to get you a pic right now.


yes and u have 5 min to return with those pics or ban


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

pics at top.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't see red belly's in those pics. Not from the pygo genus those guys.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dont really look like reds...


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

how old are they.They look kinda large to me depending on how old they are


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

They are red bellies. sold to him from massive aggression. 10/$35. 
Buoght sept 12, at the sixe of 1/2"


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

To give any difinitive answers, would really need better pics. There are way too many variables as to why a fish has a certain color. Could be anything from the light that is on their tank, to your flash, to the color gravel, to their genetics, to something in their diet, or if they are stressed, etc, etc.

I can make my Mac look super yellow with the right light and then I can make him look like he has hardly any yellow with another light... too many variables as to why they may look one color.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

He has brown gravel, and no back ground. Also, 2 fluro 24" 20 watts each. I am going to go over and snap some pics with my camera. But seriously, they were sold as reds from a sponser, can see teeth, a little red on gill plates, and a couple go dark every once in a while. But this all still seems fishy to me.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

they look like fat reds to me.. maybe its his water conditions. the water looks very cloudy in the pics, maybe he has an ammonia problem.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

wow those fish must have exploded in size. They are just overgrown babies! They do look odd pacu like


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are the pics at top. Lots of new pics. They are for sure reds, cuz MA sold them to him at 1/2" sept 12, and measured 3.5" tonight.

If you guy think they are not reds, let's just say a certain sponser has alot of explaining to do.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pale fat P. nattereris... you should post here that tank water parameters







!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

They are 100% RED-BELLIED PIRANHAS!

P.nattereri..


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

looks like red belly piranha to me. but they do look weird maybe it is bad genetics ,dey look abnormal or premature to me doh


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Tank born and tank raised. Possibly second generation tank fish, that's why the washed out color. Get him to feed them something with carotene and they'll color up better but will probably never have the color of wild caught.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Now that you have added new pics I retract my statement. Those are Reds for sure. Earlier pics had a fairly different look to them. Cool that they have grown so fast.
Nice reds. Still unique looking though.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

those are reds of sure... lots of thing could contribute to there colour difference light, food, water etc. at least he has basiclly a one of a kind looking fish


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diet is no diff. than anyone here feeds. Wild salmon, catfish, shrimp, earthworms, talapia, etc. I belive it is just genetic.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

someone told me that wild reds have more coloration than those that are captive breds... mine was captive bred and has little coloration as well but not as pale as those in your pics..


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Definately baby reds, 3 inches in 2 months, thats big growth


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe it's just me, but I actually kinda like the way they look(color-wise, not the shape). Something different about them that makes them unique..... I'd be curious to see how they change as they reach the 6 inch mark.... Hopefully you can keep us posted...


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

those are the wierdest rbps ive seen in a whilee


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

They are probably fat because of a poor diet...which would certainly lead to color issues as well.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> They are probably fat because of a poor diet...which would certainly lead to color issues as well.


Like I said Taylor, he feeds the same stuff I do. And you, and most everyone else here. This is not a poor diet issue. The salmon was only fed 3 times, so don't go getting rowdy cuz he fed salmon like RB32. I know you guys think RB32's P's are to fat from feeding salmon, but this is not the case here.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

soon2breed said:


> Definately baby reds, 3 inches in 2 months, thats big growth


The last time I saw, my little ones had no spots as well!








*rushes downsrtairs to check*
*phew*
They got spots alright.








Snapped a few crappy pics just now. I have no camera talent whatsoever. nor do I know what setting to use.









Here's my biggest one, Fury.








Measures 3".
So +2" in a month and 2weeks is good, yes? got them all at 1".
The rest are aound 2.5"+.
pic is of Fury vs. Packer, the runt of the group.









Fury vs. Packer









yay! they got spots!

****srry 'bout hijacking your thread.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Might I ask where you got the baby reds? Could they be from the same batch from MA?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

they still look good with those vibrant silver colors in them...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

The_skdster and I belive we have fish from same place. Don't most P's get lighter in color when stressed. Ours seem to get darker. WTF?

For instance, no spots while in water and all silver. Took them out, and BAM.... all normal. WTF?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

If you look on opef website you will see there are reds that come out retarted or weird looking. They usually do not live long from what i hear


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

None of them are morphed or anything. Just odd colored. Owner of the fish is sitting next to me. Says the fish (9 total) ate a total of 8 shrimp just today. These guys are growing like a mother funker. Can't wait till they get 6" and see what they look like then. By the way, they are growing this fast in a 90 gallon with hella filtration.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

dont forget to post some pics when they get bigger


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Your friend looks like the bacteria in his tank are not able to keep pace with the increasing bioload. Probably most likely due to heavy feedings and not removing all uneaten food. I know this because they look almost exactly like the reds that I gave to my brother. I raised them from fry and they are about 4"+ now. He leaves food in the tank and does no exactly keep up on water changes. The bodies on his fish look like the same washed-out silver color. The crazy thing is that his have a large amount of red on their bodies. Otherwise, very pale looking. We worked out an agreement that until he gets a bigger tank and better cleaning habits, that I will replace his p's with one inchers when his get too big.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

dude
wth is that?!? ^^^

*ahem*
To stay on topic, I hope they don't die.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Not to derail the thread, but it is a flying gurnard. It spreads its fins when it's alarmed. I took a picture of it with my digital camera while snorkling on my last trip to the Caribbean. I have alot of really cool underwater photos.

View attachment 126727


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

very very badass pic!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

barbianj said:


> Not to derail the thread, but it is a flying gurnard. It spreads its fins when it's alarmed. I took a picture of it with my digital camera while snorkling on my last trip to the Caribbean. I have alot of really cool underwater photos.
> 
> View attachment 126727


wow. sexy-looking fishy!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> Not to derail the thread, but it is a flying gurnard. It spreads its fins when it's alarmed. I took a picture of it with my digital camera while snorkling on my last trip to the Caribbean. I have alot of really cool underwater photos.
> 
> View attachment 126727


wow. sexy-looking fishy!








[/quote]

Cool pic but why the hell would u put it in this thread ?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> dude
> wth is that?!? ^^^


Someone asked.

But, back on topic. Leasure1, does your friend's filter media smell funky? I'm trying to get my brother to better understand his tank. I had him smell the filter media. He didn't like it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

he has an 800gph wet/dry, a whisper 60, and an ac 110 on a 90 gallon.
I think that the dechlor stuff he used before wasn't evap. the chlor fast enough or at all, and killing off his bacteria. He has since switched to a diff kind. This tank has been up and running for 2 months.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

im no expert but the pics on page one almost resemble Pygopristis denticulata, at least the head shape does


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> he has an 800gph wet/dry, a whisper 60, and an ac 110 on a 90 gallon.


He definately has the equipment.







Must be a bacteria problem otherwise his water would be crystal clear.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> im no expert but the pics on page one almost resemble Pygopristis denticulata, at least the head shape does


Anyone else belive this to be true?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I would agree that heavily fed juvenuile reds look a little odd. Here are some pictures of some of ours when they were about 1-1/2". They look just like your friends. They have that "little head syndrome" that is so attractive. They're perfectly normal.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

barbanj your reds on that pic look EXACTLY the same as mine!

How old are they here


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> How old are they here


We have so many I don't remember, sorry.
Those two were in a time-out tank. They grew way bigger than the rest and were killing the others.







Almost threw them in with the big ones to teach them a lesson. But I'm glad I didn't.


----------

